# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Can Steroids Make You Taller ???

## DaZZa

Ive been surfing the web looking for any information the coincides with steroids making someone taller. im currently 6'2'' and hav done dianabol and test before. Im a little bit worried as i know dianabol and any steroids are a compound containing hormones for which i know triggers growth. I plan to do steroids again however I do need to know the chances of it making me taller. I dont want to get any taller than I am as im already paranoid about my height. Has anyone heard of any cases in which height gain has been a side effect of steroid use ???

----------


## bigdog81

nope.....sorry.
it can stunt your growth.

----------


## Mighty Joe

I never heard of that bro!

MJ

----------


## UrbanLegend

Back before roids were the evil that the medical community beleieved them to be, mild roids like anavar were used to help with the growth of childeren who were late to hit puberty. They used VERY small dosses, and only non-aromatisating roids, as any excess estrogen would cause the plate to close early. Keep in mind, I am recalling this from my high school Anatomy class, so all the facts may not be straight.

......however, since you are 6'2" and not a child, this would not only be ineffective, it would probably stunt your growth, assuming you are not done growing already.

----------


## Slangin Roids

i swear i've grown an inch since my first cycle. I somehow grew anyway

----------


## Equiguns

Yeah you can grow...I grew an inch during my last cycle....But it was horizontally... :Smilie:

----------


## BLACKZILLA

why would you have a problem with being more than 6'2 anyways. I'm 6'6 and the only thing I don't like about it is not being able to fit in some very nice little sports cars!!! Most girls here love tall guys and there aren't many around so??????

----------


## Decat

Yea why would you be paranoid about being 6'2".
I would give my left nut to be that.  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## firefitr5287

I wish they could make you taller... but then I would probably be 6'8 by now...

----------


## JDMSilviaSpecR

What about hgh

----------


## LilVito469

> What about hgh


 HGH is known to make hands bigger...

----------


## stengun

Howdy,

You're paranoid about being 6' 2"? Gee, whats up with that? Hell, I'm 6' 1 3/4" tall and wish I was a couple of inches taller.

Stengun

----------


## Benches505

Steroids won't make you taller....HGH was used to make short kids taller back before they fully understood the harmful sides from it. HGH will on the other hand make more than your muscles grow...I've seen Bro's whose hands got bigger as well as their forhead....Some can get that simian look from it. Had this conversation in the gym the other day and some of the guys swore up and down that the HGH that caused all of the harmful sides was the old school kind taken from corpses and not the synthetic....<shrug> As tempted as I may be the HGH rap from the 1980's is still in my head and I can't touch it

----------


## Grant

dont get FoxySphinx started on this

----------


## Prot

they will only make you marginally taller..that is increased bone and muscle mass can make you a little taller and peple that lose their muscle mass" shrink" in height as well. But you have nothing to worry about.. You will not be an inch taller unless you gain 60 lbs.

----------


## Bigun

What about site injecting winny into the balls of your feet? (j/k)

----------

